# Πώς να ξεχωρίζετε τα αξιόπιστα δημοσιεύματα από τα μυθεύματα



## nickel (Jul 21, 2015)

Όπως λέει και το άρθρο που αντιγράφω (όπως μου το έστειλε ο drsiebenmal πριν από λίγο), βιβλία ολόκληρα θα μπορούσαν να γραφτούν για το θέμα. Αλλά ας καταγράψουμε σ' αυτό το νήμα τις μεθόδους που έχουμε διαμορφώσει ο καθένας για να πλέουμε στον ιστό χωρίς να έχουμε το στόμα ανοιχτό και να χάβουμε ό,τι βρίσκουμε στο δρόμο μας.


Δημήτρης Αλικάκος
February 2 · Edited ·

Το φαινόμενο ότι στο ιντερνέτ μπορεί να γράψει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει και να το παρουσιάσει ως "αξιόπιστη είδηση-πληροφορία" δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο, το ξέρουμε. Οι μέρες είναι δύσκολες και φορτισμένες. Γι’ αυτό, όσο θα περνάει ο καιρός, το φαινόμενο θα γιγαντώνεται.

Αφιέρωσα λίγο χρόνο να συντάξω μερικά «μυστικά» για το πώς ο αναγνώστης μπορεί να ξεχωρίζει το αξιόπιστο δημοσίευμα, από το φανταστικό. Το γεγονός από τη μυθοπλασία. Αφορά όχι εκείνους που από συνήθεια ή επιλογή (νοσηρή) τους αρέσει να παραπληροφορούνται (αυτοπαραμυθιάζονται), αλλά εκείνους που θέλουν να ενημερωθούν σωστά και δεν γνωρίζουν πώς.
Πολύ συνοπτικά (βιβλίο μπορεί να γράψει κανείς):

Δυο βασικές κατηγορίες δημοσιογραφικού λόγου είναι η είδηση και το σχόλιο. Είδηση είναι η πληροφορία για ένα γεγονός («είπε "όχι" ο πρωθυπουργός στις απαιτήσεις της τρόικας…». Σχόλιο είναι η άποψη πάνω σε ένα γεγονός («Πολύ καλά έκανε ο πρωθυπουργός και είπε "όχι" στις απαιτήσεις της τρόικας…»).

- Κανόνας πρώτος: οι ειδήσεις δεν πρέπει να περιέχουν σχόλιο. Όταν ο αναγνώστης διαβάζει μια είδηση φορτωμένη με πολλούς επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς, αυτό είναι καμπανάκι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

- Κανόνας δεύτερος: ένας εντυπωσιακός τίτλος που φαίνεται ότι αποκαλύπτει κάτι πολύ εντυπωσιακό, και επιπλέον το διαβάζουμε για πρώτη φορά, πρέπει να μας κάνει επιφυλακτικούς. Στα μεγάλα γεγονότα σπάνια υπάρχουν αποκλειστικές ειδήσεις (η είδηση είναι πια εδώ και καιρό προϊόν που πωλείται και αγοράζεται από μεγάλους οργανισμούς-πρακτορεία ειδήσεων). Ακόμα όμως και όταν υπάρχουν, την αποκλειστικότητα δεν μπορεί να έχει το blog του Θανάση. Είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο ο Θανάσης να έχει αποκλειστική δήλωση του Ομπάμα.

- Κανόνας τρίτος: οι μεγάλοι ενημερωτικοί οργανισμοί (εφημερίδες με μια κάποια ιστορία-μεγάλα portals) αποφεύγουν το λάθος. Καλό είναι να ενημερωνόμαστε από αυτούς. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνουν, ούτε ότι δεν εξυπηρετούν, ενίοτε, σκοπιμότητες. Όμως ο ανταγωνισμός λειτουργεί με το μέρος του πολίτη. Δεν είναι δυνατόν η γερμανική Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung να αποκρύψει (ή να παραποιήσει) μια δήλωση πχ του Έλληνα πρωθυπουργού, όταν ξέρει ότι αυτή θα παρουσιαστεί από το BBC και από άλλα 100 ΜΜΕ. (Μπορεί όμως να την σχολιάσει όπως θέλει).

- Κανόνας τέταρτος: κάθε δημοσίευμα για ένα γεγονός, οφείλει να έχει πηγή ή να είναι ενυπόγραφο από τον αρμόδιο συντάκτη. Όταν δεν βλέπουμε τίποτα από τα δύο πρέπει να μας βάζει σε υποψίες. Αν ο Πούτιν δήλωσε ότι «αγοράζω το χρέος της Ελλάδας», πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε το πού έκανε αυτή τη δήλωση. Με άλλα λόγια να βρούμε την πηγή της είδησης. Αν δεν υπάρχει, προσπερνάμε το δημοσίευμα. Αν υπάρχει, πολύ απλά επισκεπτόμαστε τον ιστότοπο, ελέγχουμε την αξιοπιστία του και επιπλέον επιβεβαιώνουμε ότι έχει αναπαραχθεί από μεγάλα MME.

- Κανόνας πέμπτος: όταν βλέπουμε μπροστά μας μια σημαντική είδηση που δεν γνωρίζουμε αν ισχύει ή όχι, είμαστε σε θέση να την ελέγξουμε μόνοι μας, το διαδίκτυο μάς δίνει αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Διαβάζουμε: «Βρέθηκε το φάρμακο του καρκίνου». Μια τέτοια είδηση είναι αδύνατον να την γνωρίζει μόνο ένας. Είναι βέβαιο ότι, αν είναι πραγματική, κάνει ήδη το γύρο του κόσμου. Με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο google (βάζοντας τις κατάλληλες λέξεις-κλειδιά) είμαστε σε θέση να διαπιστώσουμε αν το φάρμακο όντως βρέθηκε, ή βρέθηκε… στη φαντασία του «δημοσιογράφου».

Επίλογος: ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να παραπληροφορείται, σκόπιμα ή από άγνοια. Δεν έχει δικαίωμα όμως να παραπληροφορεί τους άλλους. Το "share" (κοινοποίηση) είναι ένα εργαλείο άκρως χρηστικό και χρήσιμο, αλλά και άκρως επικίνδυνο. Θα έδινες ποτέ στο παιδί σου χαλασμένο γάλα; Θα μοιραζόσουν ποτέ μαζί του κάτι που θα μπορούσε να το παραπληροφορήσει;
Στον άλλο γιατί το κάνεις;
Αφιέρωσε λίγο χρόνο και ψάξε τις λέξεις (ενημέρωση) που καταναλώνεις. Μην τις καταπίνεις αμάσητες.​
https://www.facebook.com/alikakos/posts/10153063798678151


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 21, 2015)

Πολύ σωστά! 

Να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχουν ιστότοποι που ελέγχουν ειδήσεις και απομυθοποιούν μυθεύματα, όπως είναι το http://www.snopes.com/ το http://ellinikahoaxes.gr/ και πολλοί άλλοι.

Και στον επίλογο ας αναφέρουμε ότι αν δεν μπορείτε να αντισταθείτε στον πειρασμό να διαδώσετε την είδηση, τουλάχιστον βάλτε όλα τα email παραληπτών στο πεδίο *bcc *(blind carbon copy = κρυφή κοινοποίηση) και όχι στο πεδίο *To* (= προς) ούτε στο *cc* (carbon copy = κοινοποίηση), ώστε να μην δίνετε την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση των γνωστών σας στον κάθε τυχαίο που μπορεί να λάβει το προωθημένο μήνυμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2015)

Πώς μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε αν μια ανάρτηση είναι hoax.

Εκτενής παρουσίαση στον ιστότοπο Ellinika Hoaxes (που ανέφερε πιο πάνω η Μελάνη).


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2015)

...


a long said:


> Ο κόσμος έχει μια πολύ διασκεδαστική τάση να πιστεύει πως κάτι που διάβασε στο ίντερνετ όντως ειπώθηκε από αυτόν στον οποίο αποδίδεται. – Βολταίρος



Περί μουφογνωμικών

*Σύγχρονοι μύθοι*

*Η γλώσσα μας συρρικνώνεται

**5.000.000(;) λέξεις για χάσιμο*

*Ο Ιμύκος και οι Merry Men*

*Ο αντίλογος στους μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα

**Top 5 πιο χαζών θεωριών συνωμοσίας*

*Καραθεοδωρή – Αϊνστάιν: δύο καλοί συνάδελφοι*

*Από τι εξαρτάται το διαστημικό λεωφορείο;*

*
Ισοκράτης μαϊμού*

*Ποιος το είπε; (Απάντηση: Η Κανέλλη το είπε.)*

*Αποφθέγματα - Αποφεύγματα: Το είπε... Δεν το είπε...


**Το Μουφόνημα. Γιατί και η ανοχή στην ηλιθιότητα έχει τα όριά της.


**How many Greek legends were really true? — Συζήτηση*

(5 μύθοι για το πώς πρέπει να γράφονται τα άρθρα για την Ελλάδα)


----------



## crystal (Jul 21, 2015)

Αντιλαμβάνεστε βέβαια ότι αυτοί που αναπαράγουν τις δηλώσεις του Πούτιν περί αγοράς του χρέους πιστεύουν ακράδαντα ότι τα μεγάλα ΜΜΕ είναι πουλημένα κι ότι το μπλογκ του Θανάση λέει τις αλήθειες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2015)

Από το *Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας: Γιατί είναι τόσο δημοφιλείς;*

[...]
*Μα τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας τις πιστεύουν και έξυπνα άτομα! Και συνεχίζουν ακόμα και αν τους φέρεις ενδείξεις/πειστήρια που ακυρώνουν αυτά που πιστεύουν!* 

Το αν θα πιστεύει κάποιος σε ένα σενάριο συνωμοσίας (ή σε περισσότερα του ενός, πακέτο πάνε) δεν είναι θέμα εξυπνάδας, ευφυίας, ευστροφίας — όπως πολλά άλλα θέματα, άπτονται κυρίως συναισθηματικών/ψυχολογικών μας αναγκών και κάποιοι τείνουν να είναι πιο επιρρεπείς σε αυτές τις ανάγκες. Ως εκ τούτου, οι συνωμοσίες είναι αλεξίσφαιρες για τους πιστούς τους απέναντι στα επιχειρήματα: πιάσε συζήτηση μαζί τους και θα νομίσεις πως κωφεύουν, πως δεν απαντούν τις ερωτήσεις σου, πως διαβάζουν επιλεκτικά κτλ. Όχι, δεν το κάνουν επίτηδες — μη μου χαλιέσαι ζουζούνι μου! Ούτε είναι παράλογοι και θεωρούν πως πιστεύουν “υπερβολικά και απίθανα” σενάρια — ρώτα τους!

Αναρωτιέσαι, λοιπόν, πώς γίνεται και πιστεύουν πράγματα που εσένα σου φαίνονται παλαβά; Απλό, πιθανότατα δεν έχεις κάτι “παραπάνω” από αυτούς, απλά κάνεις τα γνωσιακά σου σφάλματα που κάνουν αυτοί με τα “δεδομένα” της δικιάς τους θεωρίας σε άλλους τομείς, και έτσι μπορείς να δεις τον δικό τους “τομέα” χωρίς τα δικά τους φίλτρα. Εδώ άσε να παρελάσουν όλα τα γνωσιακά σφάλματα που γνωρίζεις -ναι, τα bugs (εργαλεία για αυτούς) που κάνουν την πίστη σε οτιδήποτε πιθανή- και θα καταλάβεις πώς αυτά τα “εργαλεία” μπορούν να βγάλουν νοκ-άουτ οποιοδήποτε επιχείρημά σου.

Μια θεωριούλα λέει, επίσης, πως πολλές φορές πρώτα αποφασίζουμε ποια θεωρία μας αρέσει (λόγω ψυχολογικών αναγκών) και μετά την επενδύουμε με “επιχειρήματα” και την εκλογικεύουμε ως το σημείο που να μας “αρκεί” ως αληθινή.

Αν αναρωτιέσαι πώς σε βλέπουν τούτοι, ψάξε το άρθρο “Η ΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΝΗΣΗ ΜΑΣ, ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΤΑΞΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ, ΤΙΣ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ!!!” (ναι… με κεφαλαία…) για να πάρεις μια καλή ιδέα για τον λόγο που δυσπιστείς απέναντι σε προφανείς αλήθειες που σου παραθέτουν οι συνωμοσιολόγοι. Συνοπτικά, δεν θες να κουράζεις τον εγκέφαλό σου, σε εμποδίζει ο εγωισμός σου από το να παραδεχθείς πως άλλος ανακάλυψε μεγάλες αλήθειες, είσαι βολεμένος, και τρως παπά/είσαι εξαρτημένος από το κακό κατεστημένο/σύστημα. Χμ, ίσως αν μπορούσαν θα σε βγάζανε και ενσυνείδητο μέρος του μεγάλου κόλπου, πως ανήκεις στους κακούς αλλά α) είσαι πολύ low level ψαράκι για κάτι τέτοιο, β) τότε ίσως να έπρεπε να… κάνουν κάτι πραγματικό για να σε αντιμετωπίσουν, και όχι μόνο να φωνάζουν ή να δημοσιεύουν άρθρα.

[...]


----------



## rogne (Jul 21, 2015)

crystal said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεστε βέβαια ότι αυτοί που αναπαράγουν τις δηλώσεις του Πούτιν περί αγοράς του χρέους πιστεύουν ακράδαντα ότι τα μεγάλα ΜΜΕ είναι πουλημένα κι ότι το μπλογκ του Θανάση λέει τις αλήθειες...



Αφού είχε σχεδόν κλείσει η δουλειά (τέλος πάντων, μια δουλειά, μην κολλάμε σε λεπτομέρειες) με τον Πούτιν, το διάβασα στο _Βήμα_! Το είπανε μάλιστα "ασφαλείς πηγές", που "δεν επιτρέπουν διάψευση". Τελευταία στιγμή όμως έσκασε κάτι στην Ουκρανία, "σύμφωνα με μια εκδοχή", και την έκανε γυριστή ο Βλαδίμηρος. Ηθικό δίδαγμα: ποιος Θανάσης τώρα...


----------



## crystal (Jul 21, 2015)

Εδώ η ΕΡΤ μάς ανακοίνωσε περιχαρής ότι εξαρθρώθηκε η σπείρα που έκοβε τα χαρτιά κουζίνας και τα πουλούσε για χαρτιά τουαλέτας...


----------



## rogne (Jul 21, 2015)

crystal said:


> Εδώ η ΕΡΤ μάς ανακοίνωσε περιχαρής ότι εξαρθρώθηκε η σπείρα που έκοβε τα χαρτιά κουζίνας και τα πουλούσε για χαρτιά τουαλέτας...



Αποκλείεται! Μα πώς τους πιάσανε; :lol:


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2015)

"Καλύτερα να κάνω λάθος και να είμαι πρώτος, παρά να είμαι σωστός και να έρθω δεύτερος": ντετέκτιβ Βελκόρο μιλώντας για το τι του είχε πει κάποτε ένας δημοσιογράφος στο 4ο επεισόδιο του True Detective 2.


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναρωτιέσαι, λοιπόν, πώς γίνεται και πιστεύουν πράγματα που εσένα σου φαίνονται παλαβά; Απλό, πιθανότατα δεν έχεις κάτι “παραπάνω” από αυτούς, απλά κάνεις τα γνωσιακά σου σφάλματα που κάνουν αυτοί με τα “δεδομένα” της δικιάς τους θεωρίας σε άλλους τομείς, και έτσι μπορείς να δεις τον δικό τους “τομέα” χωρίς τα δικά τους φίλτρα.



Συγγνώμη, εδώ μας λέει ότι όλοι έιμαστε συνωμοσιολόγοι κι απλά αντιλαμβανόμαστε μόνο τις συνωμοσιολογίες που διαφέρουν απο τη δική μας; Σοβαρολογεί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη, εδώ μας λέει ότι όλοι έιμαστε συνωμοσιολόγοι κι απλά αντιλαμβανόμαστε μόνο τις συνωμοσιολογίες που διαφέρουν απο τη δική μας; Σοβαρολογεί;



Ε, μα κι εσύ πια. Ένα κείμενο από μπλογκ έφερα, όχι πανεπιστημιακή μελέτη...


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 22, 2015)

Σε πιο ανάλαφρο κλίμα, πλακίτσα έχει κι αυτή η σειρά που ασχολείται με πιο εδραιωμένους ιντερνάσιοναλ μύθους...

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIfD8STPIXc5y2WwphwUSs3oTOBZVbUtt


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2015)

Από το λεξιλογιακό νήμα *Ευθύνεται η εξέλιξη για το έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης;*



Palavra said:


> Ενδιαφέρον: The Science of Why We Don't Believe in Science


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2020)

*Coronavirus: Conspiracy Theories: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO)* 20/7/2020


----------

